# Battery buying advice please



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

based on personal experiences I've had with purchasing, to get a good price on anything (including batteries), you need to do lots of research of what prices are being offered on the net & by vendors. Print them out and find out shipping price. This will assist you in justifying why you deserve a better price and give you an idea of what is a bargain and what is expensive. Also, ring around and get prices. I've even rung other jurisdictions so I could get quoted a stupidly low price which I would use when shopping around. Every time you get a price, act shocked as if the price is too high and tell them that they are going to have to do better than that. Let them know that their competitors are doing better deals and let them know who their competitors are.

You need to have a reluctant buyer mindset and also be prepared to walk away if the price is high. You need to believe that you deserve a better price.

You can try asking for a price for 100 batteries (as you might receive a discount for bulk purchases). Then divide that price by 100 so you get an idea of how much they could sell each battery for. With that figure, multiply it by 18 so you get an idea of how much they might be willing to sell it to you.

Find out when the vendors accounting period ends, or end of financial year or if a stock take is coming or if it tax time. Around these times, vendors rather see good sales figures than count inventory. It is easier to crunch a vendor at around these times.

Always ensure you have choices and let the vendor know that you have choices and that they can help you make that choice by giving you a better price. Also, don't be in a hurry. Remember, you have to be in control of the situation.

Use the phone to make enquiries and get the name, shop, date and time you got a price from, what product and quantity when you get a quote. Record this in a table or spreadsheet so you are organised.

Ask how much it is if you pay cash and settle payment immediately.

Never accept the first price you are told. Ask them if they can do better than that. If you get a new price, ask again if they can do better than that. (If they ask you how much better do they need to do, don't give them a figure - you can say something like a lot better than that.) Repeat asking for a new price until they can't drop the price any further. Then ask them why can't they drop the price any further.

When contacting the shop by phone or in person, choose a time which is quiet for the shop. It is easier for the shop to drop the price if no other customers are watching or if the shop is having a quiet day. Talk to someone who is capable and has authority to drop the price.

Another technique is to let the shop know that this will not be the only purchase and that in the future you will be purchasing other stuff so if they don't want you to shop around, give a good price now.

Also, find out if the vendor gives trade discounts or trade prices. For example, some Auto parts shops give trade prices to motor mechanics. Perhaps you may qualify as they might classify you as being in the Auto trade. You need to find out what is involved in qualifying. Some mechanics (especially if they are friends) may be willing to do a purchase on your behalf and pass the savings on to you as this can help increase the purchase volume with a shop and they may get classified as a bigger customer which in turn gives them further discounts for other purchases.

I also get other people (like my dad) to ring around for me so if a vendor asks me if that is a good price, I tell them that I need to talk to my dad as he is shopping around and getting prices as well. They might drop prices quickly then.

The idea with negotiating is not to leave any money on the table and to find out how much the vendor is willing to let go of a product.



Be warned: some vendors may laugh in your face or tell you to get lost or whatever, but for me, I don't mind if a vendor tells me that as I'm trying to get a better price. Mind you, some vendors would probably laugh behind your back if you don't ask for a discount, so it's your duty to ask for a discount, especially if you purchase 18 batteries (which is a volume purchase and effectively a windfall for the vendor).

There are other techniques I use, but these were the ones that came to my mind just now.

Books I've read on negotiating which could help you in getting a better price are:
The Art of the Deal by Donald J Trump,
You can Negotiate Anything by Herb Cohen,
Secrets of Power Negotiating for Salespeople by Roger Dawson

In summary, be prepared and know what the market is offering, ask for discounts, don't accept the first offer, believe you deserve a better price.

Kind Regards
Crazy Al


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

All of the above is good advice.

I just bought 16. interstate. 6 v batteries. They are 225AH. I paid $93.00 ea. Plus sales tax. I supplied cores.

I bought them through my work place. ........I got their discount, as my price was $134. Ea.

Use every trick you can. The Interstate batteries come in top tapered post, L post and a threaded stud. You must specify when ordering. 

Cosco is worth the wait....

Gl, miz


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> All of the above is good advice.
> 
> I just bought 16. interstate. 6 v batteries. They are 225AH. I paid $93.00 ea. Plus sales tax. I supplied cores.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic. That's a saving of $656 (ex tax).
I agree with miz, *use every trick you can* [legally use].
Every cent counts.

Kind Regards
CrazyAl


----------



## Mr_tim (Dec 13, 2010)

Another point, when I bought my US batteries I received a healthy discount, it was at least 10% due to my EAA membership. It was $35 well spent. You can check them out here:
http://www.electricauto.org/

Good luck,

TiM


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr_tim said:


> Another point, when I bought my US batteries I received a healthy discount, it was at least 10% due to my EAA membership. It was $35 well spent. You can check them out here:
> http://www.electricauto.org/
> 
> Good luck,
> ...


How did you get your discount? Was there something on the eaa site? From whom did you buy? Thanks


----------



## Mr_tim (Dec 13, 2010)

I called US Battery, but they don't deal directly with consumers, they refered me to PowerStride Batteries which is one of their distributors. I called them and they quoted me a price. I asked if they could give me a discount as I was buying 24 batteries. They asked if I was a member of the EAA, I told them I was, he told me I was eligible for a discount, I think it was 10%. Said thanks and placed the order, after I got off the phone I went online and joined the EAA. I've been a member ever since.

TiM


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr_tim said:


> I called US Battery, but they don't deal directly with consumers,



the usbattery guys were great for me with my first build. If they have a local distributor they are happy to talk about a discount if you tell them it is for an EV, you'll put one of their stickers on your car, and you order a pallet.

I did not have a local shop, and they drop-shipped a pallet right to my house!


----------

